# Effectiveness of Slingshots/ Slingbows



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

Hello my name is Eduardo, I'm a new member here and I'm just starting to get the hang of the site.I love hunting, fishing, and anything outdoors and I've recently gotten into slingshots. I've been practicing everyday for the past 3 or so weeks and once I felt comfortable with my aim and basic knowledge on slingshots I got myself a more expensive piece, a Hammer XT from Simpleshot along with a slingbow head for the same base. I did this rather compulsively and I made the mistake of not checking local regulations. Today I spoke to a TWRA Captain who verified to me that Slingshots/Slingbows are not considered "legal hunting equipment" in Tennessee. Therefore, I can't hunt with my slingshot like I intended to. However, I want to change that in my state and so I want to write a recommendation in manners and means for TWRA. My hope is that they would take a well written, fact-based, and proving essay of sorts into consideration and hopefully change regulations when it comes to hunting and slingshots/slingbows. I've come to this forum looking for any information that proves the deadly force of slingshots/slingbows. I will also be doing research of my own but I could use all the help I could get. I'm thinking stats on things like accuracy, power generated by specific bandsets, etc. Essentially, anything that proves the efficiency of slingshots or slingbows when it comes to hunting small game or even larger game. LInks to videos on the topic would also be of great help. I hope to speak to you all soon.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If I was you would be to find out the legal requirements for bowhunting in your area - then proving that he same kinetic engery is achieved through sling bow, or more...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Lots of good info and videos showing humane taking of game in the hunting sub-forum. I also live in a state that prohibits taking game with a slingshot. Would be very interested in what you can accomplish. I thought of undertaking a similar task in my state, but never did get around to it.

Almost forgot - Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Small game yes

Large game no..

I don't want to cripple an animal just because I could. Which is what you are preparing to do IMO.


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> If I was you would be to find out the legal requirements for bowhunting in your area - then proving that he same kinetic engery is achieved through sling bow, or more...


That sounds like a great idea, I appreciate your input. This is technically my first post on a forum of any sorts so I'm not entirely sure if I replied correctly to your reply so I apologize if I didn't


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Lots of good info and videos showing humane taking of game in the hunting sub-forum. I also live in a state that prohibits taking game with a slingshot. Would be very interested in what you can accomplish. I thought of undertaking a similar task in my state, but never did get around to it.
> 
> Almost forgot - Welcome to the forum.


Thank you I appreciate your response, I'll try and keep updating as much as I can once I write the recommendation


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I do think though - proving slingshots as effective weapons may be extremely difficult - or at least convincing people. Considering they're currently illegal where you are.


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

[quote name="SJAaz" post="1410622" timestamp="1589918808"]

Small game yes
Large game no..
I don't want to cripple an animal just because I could. Which is what you are preparing to do IMO.

In my opinion, I think it would depend on the skill and equipment being used, I've seen a fair amount of videos online depicting humane kills on animals like deer and turkey from a slingbow, one fellow even mentioned kills on a moose and a bear. However, I personally don't think I have the skill for kills like those yet and I'd much rather hunt smaller game like rabbits, squirrels, and birds.


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> I do think though - proving slingshots as effective weapons may be extremely difficult - or at least convincing people. Considering they're currently illegal where you are.


It'll definitely be difficult, but I'm hopeful that a well written essay could at the very least put some thought into the matter


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm from Washington State where slingshots can't be legally used for hunting either - and I don't think I can fault the reasoning though. 
The problem you come up against Is the idea of poaching. They are just too concealable.
Slingshots are certainly capable of taking small game such as rabbits and squirrels but the shooting of birds would run anathema to the notion of taking them only "on the wing" - and I wouldn't want to be afield with someone In the area shooting birds on the ground or out of low branches.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Having so said, I think any deer hunter that is hunting in grouse or rabbit country and doesn't have a slingshot in their pocket is crazy. 
I'm just saying.


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

Winnie said:


> I'm from Washington State where slingshots can't be legally used for hunting either - and I don't think I can fault the reasoning though.
> The problem you come up against Is the idea of poaching. They are just too concealable.
> Slingshots are certainly capable of taking small game such as rabbits and squirrels but the shooting of birds would run anathema to the notion of taking them only "on the wing" - and I wouldn't want to be afield with someone In the area shooting birds on the ground or out of low branches.


That's a very good point, my intention is to compile my points into a little essay and bring it up to TWRA as a recommendation, I'm sure that points like yours will be taken into consideration if they see my recommendation as valid. If so hopefully, we'll see some change in my state and if not well I might have to move haha. Shooting slingshots is definitely very addictive


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Good evening. I have some experience in the arena of changing policy towards hunting (in Hawaii) and hunter education curriculum internationally. You can do it. It helps greatly to form an association with like minded individuals and create an official proposal written in legal language that you get backed by local governing bodies like a city council. Include your facts, statistics and all your research. Get a solid group of like minded individuals to actually show up to local government board meetings and speak eloquently on the issue. It will take months of work, maybe years but this is how change is made. I was the founder and president of the Waianae Hunting Association and our sole purpose was to end the arial eradication of the goats on public hunting land on the West side of Oahu. We had legal battles, countless meetings and I am proud to say that there have been no eradications in the last three years. Likewise, my doctoral dissertation was on the effectiveness of teaching strategies in hunter education programs and some of the data I was able to pull together influenced the way hunter education is taught across the world. Every great journey starts with one step my friend! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy from a fellow tennesseean.


----------



## eduardo12355 (May 19, 2020)

msturm said:


> Good evening. I have some experience in the arena of changing policy towards hunting (in Hawaii) and hunter education curriculum internationally. You can do it. It helps greatly to form an association with like minded individuals and create an official proposal written in legal language that you get backed by local governing bodies like a city council. Include your facts, statistics and all your research. Get a solid group of like minded individuals to actually show up to local government board meetings and speak eloquently on the issue. It will take months of work, maybe years but this is how change is made. I was the founder and president of the Waianae Hunting Association and our sole purpose was to end the arial eradication of the goats on public hunting land on the West side of Oahu. We had legal battles, countless meetings and I am proud to say that there have been no eradications in the last three years. Likewise, my doctoral dissertation was on the effectiveness of teaching strategies in hunter education programs and some of the data I was able to pull together influenced the way hunter education is taught across the world. Every great journey starts with one step my friend! YOU CAN DO IT!


That's a great story friend! I'm hopeful that I can At least bring some light into the matter. The only problem is I can't seem to find any other slingshot enthusiast or hunters in my area but I'll give it a shot regardless, my classes are over and I'm currently on rest from my actual job so I have plenty of time to spare


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Msturm...

Now come on, I know that you can honestly say "I have never in my life tried to take a large game animal with a weapon to small to do the job" That is just not you.

There are things that we just don't do in the field. One is trying to take an animal without the power to absolutely (shot well placed) put that animal down with a minimal of suffering.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Msturm...
> 
> Now come on, I know that you can honestly say "I have never in my life tried to take a large game animal with a weapon to small to do the job" That is just not you.
> 
> There are things that we just don't do in the field. One is trying to take an animal without the power to absolutely (shot well placed) put that animal down with a minimal of suffering.


Correct. I have never attempted to take any game with a weapon I was not sure could do it efficiently. Nor would I condone anyone else doing it. However I would argue that a slingshot is an extremely efficient hunting tool for small game in the hands of those who take the time to practice it. If someone wants to push to have the slingshot become a legal hunting tool in their state I can get behind that.

However; I will make no claims about slingbows and big game, nor have I mentioned any.

My post was specifically about taking action to see legislation changed and the importance of organizing and having data driven discussions with government officials in order to further one's cause. I do not condone unethical hunting in any form, I'm not sure where in my post you might have gathered that.

I hope to have cleared it up.

Thanks!
Msturm


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Msturm...

You mistake my point. I'm sorry if you seen my post as a shot across your bow. I apologize for the slam. I know you were talking about rule changes for slings.

What I was trying to do is discourage a guy who has watched some yoyo on the tube shoot a large game animal with a rig that is just not the proper tool for the job.

How many animals are going to get crippled and crawl off to die while these fools play with their toys? As I said small game yes. A good sling properly equipped and shot will handle small game maybe even a turkey at close range. Big game no way. Just sticking up for the critters, they deserve respect.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

eduardo12355 said:


> I think it would depend on the skill and equipment being used.












Dude claims he killed an armadillo... ammo went through the critter all the way. BS??? Or not?


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

avinor said:


> eduardo12355 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would depend on the skill and equipment being used.
> ...


There are a lot of claims in these videos that would be very difficult to quantify outside of youtube land ... This is the same guy who said he KO'd a deer long enough to creep up and slit it's throat.... I'm sure it could be done... but outside of a last resort to feed oneself it should never be the plan. Even as a last resort there are WAY better plans. If you are looking to create educated arguments on the efficacy of slingshots as small game hunting tools go ahead and skip this gentleman's videos.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There are a few posts of people taking coyotes and pigs with slingshots - But even thats in the grey area of what's considered ethical. And also often requires a specific setup, proficiency and good skill. Someone in South Africa shot a wildebeest with one not so long ago - the 'rock' he used was the size of a brick...

With hunting you want a swift clean humane kill. You need to be 100% sure at the point of release you have a kill shot (not that it always goes to plan).

IMO - anything larger than a rabbit starts becoming a little questionable. There are simply better tools for the job.

Slingbows on the other hand - are a different story entirely. As long as you are getting legal energy levels (for your location) out of one - in theory its should be considered on par with traditional archery... at the same energy levels... But proving to local authorities is the difficulty. Maybe there should be an IMEP program which will allow authentication of responsible sling bow hunters...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

msturm said:


> There are a lot of claims in these videos that would be very difficult to quantify outside of youtube land ... This is the same guy who said he KO'd a deer long enough to creep up and slit it's throat.... I'm sure it could be done... but outside of a last resort to feed oneself it should never be the plan. Even as a last resort there are WAY better plans. If you are looking to create educated arguments on the efficacy of slingshots as small game hunting tools go ahead and skip this gentleman's videos.


Just wondering if it was possible. I am not a hunter and hopefully never will have to be. I can't hurt mammals and birds. I get my meat from the supermarket freezer. I am told a magic fat guy ... whom nobody has ever seen... puts the meat in there when everyone is sleeping. Supermarket isn't going to run out of meat and there is no need to be desperate.

My original interest in slingshots was to take on reptiles.... snakes, lizards, mailmen.... I want a slingshot like the one Allah used to take out all them homosexing dinosaurs back in the day when the earth was still young.

With snakes, it's personal. One tried to take me out and nearly succeeded. I can't let that happen again.

I have no shortage of firearms and can make my own... but there is a beauty to slingshots which is unmatched and which I can't explain.

I unsubbed the dude's channel, btw.... this forum is giving me a lot better info.


----------



## mcrow (Oct 31, 2015)

I think a helpful thing is to see if airguns are legal it's easy to show that slingshots can easily achieve airgun level energy.

.177 cal airguns get about 15 fp of energy on average firing 1200 fps. Hunting slingshot setups can easily get 12-15 fp at 240fps. The only difference is range.

We know form practical examples all over these forums showing 10+ fp with a slingshot will absolutely obliterate a rabbit or smaller animal.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------

